# Strange Request



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Anyone got links to or pictures of an S13 with a 350 chevy transplant?
Anyone ever heard of a s13 with a turboed 350 in it?


----------



## just2fast (Jun 18, 2004)

I will(hopefully) within the next 6 months.


----------

